# A Question



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Okay i got 2 questions 1. What ammo would you reccomend for a .22 long rifle for hunting squirrels that you plan to eat it doesnt matter if it isnt that accurate ive found all types of ammo really like my gun.., and 2.if i use a 12 guage what bullet and shot ## should i get
Thanks
Help would be apreciated big time :lol: 
~John M


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I use subsonic for two reasons... one is it is quieter than standard 22lr which doesn't spook the squirrels as much and second, it is more accurate which is important for head shots which doesn't tear up as much meat. If choosing standard loads I like Winchester Super X or the CCI Green Tag. I only buy ammo that will group a maximum of 1 inch at 50 yards in my guns. For a 12 gauge shotgun I would go with #5 or #6 if I couldn't find the #5. It's not that it takes larger shot to kill a squirrel, it doesn't but that I don't like biting down on lead shot and that is what you get with the smaller shot. I pretty much use a 410 with #5 or #6 now days just because of lesser amount of shot that hits the squirrel.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Wal-Mart has the boxes of 500 remington gold hollow points for like 8 bucks, I shoot everything with those. I shoot alot of squirrels and hogs with them. The hogs are in the pen by the way and are really close and I shoot them in the head but they do a good job. They arent bad for tearing up the meat either.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Go to a gun show, or have Wal-Mart order you some CCI SGB (Small-game bullets) They have a flat tip instead of a hollow point (destroys meat) and instead of a round nose (Less Shock). They're designed not to ruin meat, so it should be a safe bet! They'll be about $6-$7 at the shows, or $8-$10 everywhere else. If you find it cheaper, grab it!

With a 12-gauge, I recommend #4 shot, or #5 if you can't find four, because of the size of the shot, you don't have as many pellets ruining meat than if you used a smaller shot size, and the size makes a mean hit. (Also, you'll want to use a modified choke and not a full, to allow the shot pattern to expand and not get too many pellets in the squirrel meat)

( A Wal-Mart $90 single-shot .410 isn't a bad idea, either)


----------

